

Emacs IPython Notebook - bsg75
http://tkf.github.com/emacs-ipython-notebook/

======
jasomill
Funny, sitting in the drive through today, my mind wandered to what it'd take
to reimplement python.el in terms of an IPython back-end process. While I'm
not terribly interested in notebook support per se, I'd love to be able to run
OS X Emacs.app against multiple IPython "REPL servers" running on OS X,
FreeBSD, and Windows. This project might be a good place to start.

Speaking of Windows, anyone out there have recent status on any efforts to
port IPython to IronPython? IIRC removing CPython implementation dependencies
was explicitly mentioned in the general design goals for the 0.1x refactoring,
but I couldn't find anything beyond this when I looked into it a few months
ago. I ask because it's actually a project I've seriously considered picking
up myself if it's not nearing completion elsewhere.

~~~
tkf
You can connect to REPLs over ssh using `ipython console`. Even without EIN,
you can use this command (plus several options for ssh connection) for python-
mode's interactive shell. With EIN I think it's a little bit easier (if you
are using python.el), as it helps you to setup these options.

------
agumonkey
Almost EINE ! <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EINE>

------
bsg75
Hoping someone ports this to Vim

~~~
Derbasti
Display graphics in Vim? A REPL within Vim? This is precisely the main
advantage of Emacs over Vim: Connecting to external processes and doing more
than just text editing.

(Don't get me wrong. I am not saying that Vim is bad. But this kind of thing
just does not fit its mission statement)

~~~
Arcanum-XIII
I have access to CL REPL inside vim without any problem. Slimv work pretty
fine for that, even with Clojure...

~~~
Derbasti
True, REPLs are possible in Vim. Terminals are possible, too. It's not that
anything is impossible (it's software, right? So anything is possible), but
how easy it is.

Emacs was built for that. Vim was not. Which by the way does not say anything
good or bad about either of them. But I would dare say that Vim is most
commonly used alongside a terminal, whereas Emacs users tend to run terminals
inside Emacs. Hence your normal workflow would be to run iPython alongside Vim
or within Emacs.

------
zmjones
Looks really nice!

------
munchor
Screenshot?

~~~
tkf
Here: [https://github.com/tkf/emacs-ipython-
notebook/wiki/Screensho...](https://github.com/tkf/emacs-ipython-
notebook/wiki/Screenshots) I just noticed it is removed by spam accounts.

